# 00 F350 Superduty..... No brakes



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

My 00 F350 has no brakes again. Last winter the driver said the brakes felt funny and almost spungy. A day or so later we had no brakes at all. Changed the master cylinder and they worked great. About a month later same thing, it wasn't leaking fluid or anything so we changed the master again, thinking we got a bad one, and everything worked fine. Well about a month ago same thing, so I have it towed to the mechanic and tell him what is going on and the only thing they can come up with is the master, so they changed it and it worked fine for about 2 weeks, and the brakes are now gone again. The mechainc had another guy look at it yesterday and they came up with a bad master AGAIN! 

Can someone give me an idea what is causing the problem other than the master? Like I said it doesn't leak at all and after it is bled it works fine. THe mechanic thinks we are getting a bad batch of masters but I have to think it's somthing else.

Thanks Bossman


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Booster?

Try these Ford truck forums, lots of good info (and gurus)

www.ford-trucks.com

www.oilburners.net

www.dieselstop.com



Bossman 92;782881 said:


> My 00 F350 has no brakes again. Last winter the driver said the brakes felt funny and almost spungy. A day or so later we had no brakes at all. Changed the master cylinder and they worked great. About a month later same thing, it wasn't leaking fluid or anything so we changed the master again, thinking we got a bad one, and everything worked fine. Well about a month ago same thing, so I have it towed to the mechanic and tell him what is going on and the only thing they can come up with is the master, so they changed it and it worked fine for about 2 weeks, and the brakes are now gone again. The mechainc had another guy look at it yesterday and they came up with a bad master AGAIN!
> 
> Can someone give me an idea what is causing the problem other than the master? Like I said it doesn't leak at all and after it is bled it works fine. THe mechanic thinks we are getting a bad batch of masters but I have to think it's somthing else.
> 
> Thanks Bossman


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

reman masters are garbage anymore. the only way to fly is with a new master, preferably direct from ford.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Maybe someone put non-brake fluid in it. Any oil based fluid will make the rubber cups of the master cylinder and wheel cups / O-rings deteriorate. If they are just putting the new one on it, would have just enough still in the lines. It would mix with the new and each time kill the rubber. I find it hard to believe you would get that many bad rebuilt or new parts. Ever had service done at a "quicklube place"? Not a lot of bright people working at most of them !


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try putting a sample of the brake fluid in container of warm water. See if you get oil to come to the surface.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

I know this seems random, but it could very well be caused by your power steering fluid.

Why? Because you're using power steering fluid. These trucks run a brake booster which uses the fluid from the power steering. Ford specifies that you use ATF rather than power steering fluid. It's one of those things you just have to know.

I'd think that if it wasn't getting enough from the brake booster your master cylinder would be working harder and thusly breaking much faster. 

If that's not it go right ahead and post up in the 99-03 Forums of ford-trucks.com. They are great folks over there.

I don't think that would kill them that quickly, but it's a thought. I'd recommend changing all your brake fluid.


----------

